# Quick data recovery action needed!! - friend's wife may be cheating



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Funny how attuned we become to cheating after being cheated on ourselves. 

A buddy told me some stuff about his marriage (they're having probs) that raised some red flags with me. I think his wife may be cheating and we're setting out to investigate.

Red flags
- She's constantly online gaming on her phone
- She sleeps with her phone (literally)
- They have sex only once a month and it's been that way a few years now since she discovered his porn habit. They are both young and healthy. He has since stopped the porn because she is a computer sleuth and investigates his browsing history. 
- They are arguing a lot lately; she does not defend him to her family. Not a lot of respect there. 
- She accuses him of cheating
- She freaked out when he went to check her phone last night. *This morning she left phone home and said she had nothing to hide.*

I assume if she's cheating she has deleted the data. We want to recover as much data as possible. Texts, FB messages, etc. 

And what about online games which allow communications. Will those texts be stored on the phone as well?

He wants to stay married, but I am not sure how he will react if he discovers she is cheating. They have a kid together. 

What other things do you suggest? They share a home computer and she has a computer at work (it stays there). My buddy has the car most of the time, to and fro work.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if it will work on a phone, but I tried Recuva with great success on my sister's computer. Recuva is also FREE. 

They make a hardware thingie for recovering cell phone stuff specifically, but it's kind of expensive. One I saw cost about $200.

I guess that's nothing for peace of mind.

And if she has internet on her phone but deleted the history, you *might* be able to locate a cache/cookies file which would not be deleted with the history... That I know of, anyways.

If her passwords are stored, you also might be able to check her FB, email and other social networking sites... As long as she didn't log out, first...

What kind of phone is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

First we'd need to know what phone she has.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Evidence thread

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...one-interested-evidence-gathering-thread.html


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

The phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia. Latest model.

I took a look at Recuva. Still reading. Thanks!

And thanks Ele!

We're hoping to download today while she is out of the house and phone is left behind.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe if you can attach the phone, via a usb, to the computer, the Recuva can scan the device. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Spyware the phone, and then act sorry for being suspicious in the first place. Then let it drop for a while. Cheaters are pretty stupid and careless often. If there's something to find out, you should get it pretty quick with good software.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like we lost our opportunity for the day - will try again at next opp. Thanks for the ideas..


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

Go to the cell phone provider's local outlet and get a complete, detailed printout of the phone bills in question. These show all texts and phone calls made. Also the bill from my provider (US Cellular) shows where the numbers called are located. Then go on the cell company's website, sign in to your account and see if you can change the online bill to the detailed format. You won't be able to get content of the texts this way without a court order, but you will be able to see if she's been texting and calling the same number 10 billion times. One more thing.. My wife was exchanging lots of pic messages. When I told the people at the store what I suspected, they became very sympathetic and helpful, and got me the numbers that she was exchanging pics with,too.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

who is the cell phone provider. If she is using a game the text is likely store online and all you need to do is log into the game using her credentials. honestly I'd go with spy ware and I am willing to bet , xperia's aren't exactly hotrod phones, she may be just texting or using a messenger app. I'd looking at her private facebook messages, and get a look at the online phone bill. the online bill with ATT will go back 18 months.


----------

